# fixing scratches



## Bottleboy4419 (May 11, 2007)

ive heard of this stuff called hxtal does anyone know where u can find it?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 11, 2007)

takes 7 days to dry, try the other epoxy they have there taks 2 days.

 http://www.hisglassworks.com/cart/html/Products/Adhesives/HXTAL-NYL-1-Expoxy--94.html

 other stuff
 http://www.hisglassworks.com/cart/cart.php?m=product_list&c=57


----------

